# Logitech UE 6000 Premium Over-The-Ear Headphones Review



## gizmo96 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,its Gizmo96 here with a new Review.This a full review of the Logitech UE6000 over-the-ear heaphones.These are a premium set of heaphones in for around Rs.17,500 and are one of the best headphones that I have ever heard.So let's get started with the review
*i.imgur.com/Hwxb3DRl.jpg

*Packaging*
*i.imgur.com/cwvRXKQl.jpg
With a hefty pricing,These come with a hefty package too.You have a big box which some Logitech UE branding and also a picture of the headphones.Inside you again have a black coloured Premium cardboard Box with a little blue ribbon to open it.Inside the Box,You have the Headphones in Black(Also available in white),a nice carrying case,a blue coloured wire with remote controls and mic,some paperwork and a 3.5mm Splitter;so that 2 people can hear from the same device!

*Here's My Unboxing Video*


*Design and Build Quality*
*i.imgur.com/cCYkUlel.jpg
Let’s start the review by talking about the Design And the build Quality.The UE-6000s are completely made out of plastic.The earcups are covered with a glossy black coating which is reflective and also a finger print magnet.On the sides of the earcups there are silver and blue accents which complement the Black Colour giving it a very premium and polished look.
*i.imgur.com/wuZ1R9Dl.jpg
Below the Right Cup,we have the 3.5mm headphone Jack and on top of it,is the Noise Cancellation switch along with a small led to indicate whether noise cancellation is on or off.

*i.imgur.com/RPM5fidl.jpg
On the bottom of the left earcup,we have a small button which you can push to access the battery door.The plastic door which is kind of flimsy reveals a set of two batteries which power the noise cancellation on these headphones.

*i.imgur.com/2gE5XUIl.jpg
The earcups are really soft and they donot hurt your ears.You also have a soft material on the top of the headphones so that it doesn’t hurt your head either when you wear them.As every other pair of headphones these are adjustable too.You can adjust the height according to the size of your head.

*i.imgur.com/biu9ob0l.jpg
Since, these headphones are not wireless, we are provided with a Blue coloured 3.5mm Cable which is of a  very  high quality with gold plated ends.This wire has the remote "volume" controls as well as a built-in microphone which is sadly,only supported by iOS Devices.The microphone and the remote controls cannot be used on an Android Device but these headphones are compatible and sound great with any device.
Eventhough we have an all plastic construction,the headphones feel solid and premium once you hold them in your hands.I found these headphones a little heavy to wear for longer periods.But This can change from person to person.

*Sound Quality*
*i.imgur.com/WgM4EYpl.jpg
Coming to the sound quality,These are one of the great headphones that  I've heard.When you hear them right out of the box,You might feel they sound flat and have no bass,it is because the Noise Cancellation is turned off.You Just need to turn noise-cancellation and then the real effects kick in.I had noise cancellation turned on everytime I used them.The Bass on these headphones is superb.If you are a Dub step fan like me or like to listen a lot of Party Music,then the bass is totally gonna impress you.The Lows are very clear on these heaphones,You can even hear the little details clearly.The mids are also impressive,so are the Highs.There is no distortion while playing Music at all.All of my testing was done on High Quality songs and movies.The Noise Cancellation is also very nice on these headphones and you can rarely hear the outdoor sounds once you wear them.Overall,these are one pair of amazing sounding headphones.Watching Movies which have surround sound or listening to high quality music is a delight.These Headphones do keep up the Hefty Price Tag they're selling with (These sell for only $168 in USA  )
So I would Totally Recommend a Pair of the Logitech UE 6000 if you're willing to spend around Rs.20,000 on a good pair of Headphones.If you're interested in more,do see my full video review down below.It will give you a better idea about the UE 6000s.Besides,You can post your questions and views.You can also follow me on my social media and ask your questions there too.Thank You for reading the review Guys.I'l be back soon with a few reviews 

*Do check out my full review which is posted below*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 2, 2013)

gizmo96 said:


> Hi everyone,its Gizmo96 here with a new Review.This a full review of the Logitech UE6000 over-the-ear heaphones.These are a premium set of heaphones in for around *Rs.17,5000* and....


wut?

Just which headphones/earphones have you heard until now? And Source of the music?


----------



## gizmo96 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry 17,500* It was a typing mistake! Corrected it.


----------

